# Bloodwork



## Rip (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
Where and how can I get my bloodwork tested privately, without going to the Doctor or without the results being sent to my insurance co.?
thanks,
Rip


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 11, 2016)

Private MD labs GooGlen it homie. Depends where you live though


----------



## snake (Apr 11, 2016)

What Herm said. Depending on your state, you can order it yourself. Nanny states don't allow it. If you get to the site and don't know what to order, ask here. Don't spend more then you need. My standard female panel runs me about $58. Sign up for their emails and you will get 10% off. Do that BEFORE ordering.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 11, 2016)

PrivateMD's site won't allow you to order if your state isn't included so there is a fail safe if you're unaware.


----------



## mickems (Apr 11, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> PrivateMD's site won't allow you to order if your state isn't included so there is a fail safe if you're unaware.



you can order, you just have to make sure when you type in your address, you enter a zip code from another state when applying.


----------



## Dex (Apr 11, 2016)

mickems said:


> you can order, you just have to make sure when you type in your address, you enter a zip code from another state when applying.



So, do you have to go to a lab in another state as well?


----------



## Govols (Apr 12, 2016)

Discounted labs is my favorite hands down. They make it too essy


----------



## Rip (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks Bro! I just ordered from Discounted labs.


----------



## Govols (Apr 12, 2016)

I got results back in two days

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip (Apr 13, 2016)

Is it private? Apparently, they use Lab Corp. Doesn't Lab corp send it to my Doctor and my insurance? 
I imagine they're going to ask for it. I don't want it going to either. 




Govols said:


> I got results back in two days
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Govols (Apr 13, 2016)

Rip said:


> Is it private? Apparently, they use Lab Corp. Doesn't Lab corp send it to my Doctor and my insurance?
> I imagine they're going to ask for it. I don't want it going to either.



No lab corp  doesn't send it to your doctor or insurance. You paid for the blood work up front, the price you paid is the full cost. They don't deal with insurance. They don't know anything about your doctor. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip (Apr 14, 2016)

Actually, they do because I'm on TRT. 
But, usually I get a script from my Doctor, then the results of the bloodwork is sent to the Doc and the insurance. 
If this isn't private, I don't want to do it. 
How do I find out?


----------



## Govols (Apr 14, 2016)

Rip said:


> Actually, they do because I'm on TRT.
> But, usually I get a script from my Doctor, then the results of the bloodwork is sent to the Doc and the insurance.
> If this isn't private, I don't want to do it.
> How do I find out?



Actually they don't:
Like I said man it is private and they dont bill insurance. Your doctor gets because Your doctor ordered it. Your insurance gets billed because lab corp billed them.

 Not hard man. Another doctor is writing for the lab work and you're paying up front full cost for the labs.

I've used this several times, my insurance doesn't know because they don't get billed. My doctor doesn't know because the doctor didn't write it and I didn't authorise my doctor to get it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2016)

Rip said:


> Actually, they do because I'm on TRT.
> But, usually I get a script from my Doctor, then the results of the bloodwork is sent to the Doc and the insurance.
> If this isn't private, I don't want to do it.
> How do I find out?



Its private bro. The script from the doctor is how the doc says to the lab send me the result.  Without the script they don't know where to send it or who to bill. So you pay. End of story. This isn't new. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Rip (Apr 15, 2016)

Cool. Thanks! 




Govols said:


> Actually they don't:
> Like I said man it is private and they dont bill insurance. Your doctor gets because Your doctor ordered it. Your insurance gets billed because lab corp billed them.
> 
> Not hard man. Another doctor is writing for the lab work and you're paying up front full cost for the labs.
> ...


----------



## Rip (Apr 15, 2016)

Great! Thanks POB


PillarofBalance said:


> Its private bro. The script from the doctor is how the doc says to the lab send me the result.  Without the script they don't know where to send it or who to bill. So you pay. End of story. This isn't new. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Rip (Jun 9, 2016)

I thought you guys said that the results would only go to their Doctor who ordered the blood work. I also told Lab Corp that I only wanted it to go to the Doctor who ordered it. 
I just got off the phone with my Urologist's office and they have the results. That's messed up. I was shocked and I felt screwed. Now my insurance company will turn me down and the Doctor is going to question me. I have no idea what the outcome will be, but it doesn't look pretty. 
My 

Testosterone total was 1033 
Testosterone Free was 32.9 high.


----------



## Rip (Jun 10, 2016)

Apparently, it doesn't work that way. I wish that it only went to the Doctor who wrote the script.  I also told Lab Corp that I only wanted it to go to the Doctor who ordered it. 
I just got off the phone with my Urologist's office and they have the results. Apparently, anyone who has had access previously, has access to that result too. That's messed up. I was shocked and I felt screwed. Now my insurance company will turn me down and the Doctor is going to question me. I have no idea what the outcome will be, but it doesn't look pretty. 
My 

Testosterone total was 1033 
Testosterone Free was 32.9 high.


Rip said:


> Great! Thanks POB


----------



## Rip (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't understand why nobody has responded. This is a heads up for others too. If it happened to me, it could happen to you. I'm one of you... I trusted this lab. I used their service, because I believed that I could trust that my results would be private. Apparently, that's not the case, because my Urologist received the results. I even double-checked with Lab Corp, before I left, to make sure that it was only going to be sent to the Doctor who ordered the blood test.


----------



## DF (Jun 11, 2016)

Wait! What???
I'm missing something here.  Did you order the test or did you Doctor order the test? How would they even know who your urologist is?  Did you give them that info?


----------



## Rip (Jun 11, 2016)

Discounted Labs sent the script to me for Testosterone free and total. I went to Lab Corp and had my blood drawn. When I finished, I asked them where the results will go. They said it will go to the person who ordered the test. Unfortunately, I called to change a urology appointment today and they wanted to know if I had my blood work done. I told them I didn't. Then she proceeded to look up when my most recent testosterone level was taken. She knew I had it taken that day and she had access to the results.  
I've had blood taken at that Lab Corp before, but the tests were ordered by my PCP or my Urologist. The whole reason I went through discounted Labs was to find out what my levels were without my Doctors finding out. 



DF said:


> Wait! What???
> I'm missing something here.  Did you order the test or did you Doctor order the test? How would they even know who your urologist is?  Did you give them that info?


----------



## DF (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, that sucks ass.  It say right in their site that no one will know your results.  I haven't heard any complaint like this from any other members here.  I've had lots of blood work done at Labcorp & my pcp hasn't said anything.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 11, 2016)

Rip, I would imagine that bc you've dealt with this labcorp before they automatically sent it to your uro bc that's what they always do when your doc orders blood work. I would tell them you specifically told them not to send the results of this test to anybody and warm them they may have violate hipaa patient confidentiality.


----------



## DF (Jun 12, 2016)

LabCorp has an online portal for providers.  What happened here was you had a script from your urologist for blood work.  You then went & got your private blood work done.  When your urologist office looked in the portal they pulled up the results from your "private" Blood work.  I have no clue if this would be a HIPPA violation or not.  Any provider has access to the LabCorp portal & can see results ordered by other physicians.


----------



## Rip (Jun 12, 2016)

Doc, that's exactly what I assumed. I specifically told them that it only goes to the person who ordered it, but my Uro knows. It's likely that my PCP and insurance has access too. 



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Rip, I would imagine that bc you've dealt with this labcorp before they automatically sent it to your uro bc that's what they always do when your doc orders blood work. I would tell them you specifically told them not to send the results of this test to anybody and warm them they may have violate hipaa patient confidentiality.


----------



## Rip (Jun 12, 2016)

That's what I thought. How do I avoid that happening again? I trusted that discounted labs and I were the only ones who would have access. 



DF said:


> LabCorp has an online portal for providers.  What happened here was you had a script from your urologist for blood work.  You then went & got your private blood work done.  When your urologist office looked in the portal they pulled up the results from your "private" Blood work.  I have no clue if this would be a HIPPA violation or not.  Any provider has access to the LabCorp portal & can see results ordered by other physicians.


----------



## DF (Jun 12, 2016)

I wish I had an answer for you Rip.  You do have a legit reason to be pissed at Discounted Labs.  They claimed the results would be private when it wasn't.  I would suggest that you call them & ask for answers.


----------



## Rip (Jun 13, 2016)

The owner asked me to get proof that they shared it and get back to him. He was shocked to hear it too.


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2016)

Rip said:


> The owner asked me to get proof that they shared it and get back to him. He was shocked to hear it too.



How does he want you to prove it?

I was just poking thru the LabCorp portal.  To look at blood work results your doctor's office can do an Organization search (This would be your doctor's office that ordered the bloodwork).  Or they can do a Global search (This would be any bloodwork results performed by LabCorp).  Your doc's office must have done a global search to find those results.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 13, 2016)

DF said:


> LabCorp has an online portal for providers.  What happened here was you had a script from your urologist for blood work.  You then went & got your private blood work done.  When your urologist office looked in the portal they pulled up the results from your "private" Blood work.  I have no clue if this would be a HIPPA violation or not.  Any provider has access to the LabCorp portal & can see results ordered by other physicians.


its called labcorp beacon and its a database for all labwork history on the patient. it seems like they should have a way to keep personal records personal so only the patient and dr ordering the labs can view the specific results but they don't. no matter what labcorp you use your results go on the beacon now based of your s.s # and your doctors office has access to all the records on the portal.  it sucks!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2016)

DF said:


> How does he want you to prove it?
> 
> I was just poking thru the LabCorp portal.  To look at blood work results your doctor's office can do an Organization search (This would be your doctor's office that ordered the bloodwork).  Or they can do a Global search (This would be any bloodwork results performed by LabCorp).  Your doc's office must have done a global search to find those results.



How are Doctors getting access to records that they shouldn't have access to?  This doesn't sound right.

As for proof, he can request the lab work from his doctor which shows the when where etc...


----------



## bigdog (Jun 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> How are Doctors getting access to records that they shouldn't have access to?  This doesn't sound right.
> 
> As for proof, he can request the lab work from his doctor which shows the when where etc...


yes he can have his dr office fax him the results and it will have the dr office name, time and date stamp on the fax...


----------



## DF (Jun 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> How are Doctors getting access to records that they shouldn't have access to?  This doesn't sound right.
> 
> As for proof, he can request the lab work from his doctor which shows the when where etc...



As I said they must have done a global scan for his bloodwork results.  This feature should be disabled in the LabCorp Beacon portal.


----------



## Rip (Jun 14, 2016)

That's messed up. Does that mean there is no way to avoid having this happen? 



DF said:


> How does he want you to prove it?
> 
> I was just poking thru the LabCorp portal.  To look at blood work results your doctor's office can do an Organization search (This would be your doctor's office that ordered the bloodwork).  Or they can do a Global search (This would be any bloodwork results performed by LabCorp).  Your doc's office must have done a global search to find those results.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Jun 14, 2016)

do you have to show an id if you live out of state?


----------



## DF (Jun 14, 2016)

Rip said:


> That's messed up. Does that mean there is no way to avoid having this happen?



You could try to find an online service that doesn't require an ID & give them false info.  Also a service that doesn't use LabCorp.  Quest labs is another large lab that does blood work.

I just did a quick search.  This online service just switched to using Quest.


----------

